# The Lifeboat Guys.



## Dartskipper

At this time of year, it seems appropriate to think about those folks 
who head out to sea when all prudent mariners are running for shelter.


Into rising seas and lowering skies,
“Full ahead both” the coxswain cries.
Two watchers on the windswept shore
Hear the diesels throaty roar,
“Going out tonight don’t seem very wise”
“It’s OK Fred, it’s the Lifeboat Guys.”

Rounding the Head into the teeth of the storm,
The newest recruit wishing he’d never been born,
“There’s somebody out here, alone and drifting,
Engine failure, cargo’s shifting.”

Ebbing tide against the storm’s scream,
Make these seas the worst they have seen,
Crashing on under maximum power,
They close on the wreck, hour by hour,
Until they heave to at a rolling rest,
In the lee of the freighter that gave them this test.

They hear a voice call out from above,
“Now there’s a sight for bloody sore eyes,
We’re safe now lads,
It’s the Lifeboat Guys!”

God Speed to all the crews,
With best wishes for a peaceful Christmas.


----------

